# Wiper blade judder



## DustyR

Has anyone got a tip for stopping wiper blade judder? I have one blade which judders badly but looks fine. Both blades are 2 yrs old and are the new frameless type on my X250.

Any suggestions as it is driving me mad!


----------



## Techno100

Do you use screenwash?


----------



## CatherineandSteve

DustyR said:


> Any suggestions as it is driving me mad!


Hi,

Buy a new set of wiperblades...............simples :wink:

Cheers S


----------



## Techno100

Goodyear blades are only £7 ish at Costco


----------



## b2tus

Try cleaning the blades with household vinegar and you could also consider applying some Rain-X on the windscreen.

After the Rain-X application, you probably won't need the wipers as the rain just runs off the screen without any help!!

Worked for us.


----------



## Zebedee

Bend the arm a bit so it wipes at a shallower angle.

Difficult to explain, but rather than the blade sitting upright against the glass, bend the arm so it moves over the glass like a knife spreading butter on a slice of bread - in the direction that it judders the most.

Try it - nothing to lose.

Dave


----------



## Techno100

Except a bent arm :lol: that then wont work properly with good wipers :?


----------



## Zebedee

Techno100 said:


> Except a bent arm :lol: that then wont work properly with good wipers :?


I had to bend ours when it was only a couple of weeks old - like the first time it rained! 8O

The blade was vertical to the glass in one direction and juddered like mad.

The other way it was laying so flat the metal part of the blade was rubbing the windscreen.

Dave


----------



## ramos

I had to bend both mine. First outing in the rain both juddered like made and did not clear the screen. An emergency bending was in order. I pulled them away from the screen until taught then bent a bit more. had no problems since cleans ok. Worth a try you can always bend them back.
Ray


----------



## teemyob

*screen*



b2tus said:


> Try cleaning the blades with household vinegar and you could also consider applying some Rain-X on the windscreen.
> 
> After the Rain-X application, you probably won't need the wipers as the rain just runs off the screen without any help!!
> 
> Worked for us.


I will go for Rain X too. Can be expensive in certain stores and hard work to apply. But as suggested, might not need annoying wipers. Holst used to make a similar and cheaper alternative to rain X but think they discontinued it.

Rain X is cheaper in French Supermarkets if you go or NorAuto.

TM


----------



## oilslick

*try this...*

On the down stroke the wipers stop with the rubber blade pointing upwards. (with respect to the back of the blade). It gets used to pointing this way and then judders usually on the up stroke. Indeed twisting the wiper arm does cure the old blade, but gives future problems as pointed out.

carefully push the rubber so that it is angled downwards and leave it like this overnight. If you do this regularly you may find it helps, but really it is a combination of the rubber aging (getting stiffer) and the perminent set it is taking on.

The other method is (if you can take the rubber out) is to turn the rubber over, so that the top face is now facing down.

Grant


----------



## mandyandandy

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RAIN-X-Anti-f...18667363?pt=UK_CarsParts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM

So is there an inside and outside or do you just use this for both?

Also is this a good price, best I could find on Fleabay.

Mandy


----------



## TDG

After two years the van deservers a new set of non- cheapo blades 8)


----------



## ingram

If your 'van is laid up for an extended time it is a good idea to block the wiper arms so the blades are not laying on the screen. This stops the blades from 'setting' at the wrong angle. Wine corks are good for lifting the arms: most people have those, don't they?  

Harvey

p.s. that'll be another note in the cab: 'remove corks before driving'


----------



## Hobbyfan

In every case that I've had of judder it's been nothing to do with the angle the blade is lying on the screen or whether it's six months or two years old.

It's always been cured by a thorough cleaning of the blades and the windscreen. I scrub both using washing-up liquid in hot water to remove the grease and rinse thoroughly.

I do not advocate using washing-up liquid on a car normally and would never use it to wash the car as it contains salt. Which is why I advocate a thorough rinsing to remove all traces after I've done the windscreen.

The above method has always worked for me but maybe I've been lucky!


----------



## TDG

Hobbyfan said:


> The above method has always worked for me but maybe I've been lucky!


Me too - generally but only yesterday I had a go at Jane's car and it was a failure so new Bosch blades it was  
I have to say the w/u liquid process is very cost effective - when it works but my experience over many vehicles is that the Bosch blades work much better and longer than, say, Mr Halford's 8) 
The van was trerrible from new so I boosted Mr Bosch's profits again  and two years and a lot of "gritty" exposure later they are still fine


----------



## JockandRita

I tend to wipe the blade with a cloth moistened with Meths now and then.

I also used a diluted mixture in the washer bottle, but a stronger mix in the winter to prevent it freezing up. I've done this for years since my early RAF days. No judders. 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## TDG

JockandRita said:


> ....... I've done this for years since my early RAF days. No judders.....Cheers,
> Jock.


Oh dear :!: 
I hate to raise it again but that's not what your avatar says 8O :lol:


----------



## JockandRita

TDG said:


> Oh dear :!:
> I hate to raise it again but that's not what your avatar says 8O :lol:


Yawn. Oh dear *TDG*, you've obviously not got a lot going on in your life right now. :signsigh: :signsigh: :signsigh:

Jock. :wink:


----------



## delboy0127

Hi

Clean the blades with Methalated spirits, under no circumstances bend the arms, if that does not work. The rubber will have gone harder than it should be, sadly it is time to replace. If you do nothing you will find your windscreen will become marked.

Take care

Delboy.

Ps If you bend the arms new blades when fitted will not work correctly. And obviously always use screen wash and not a dash of washing up liquid.


----------



## TDG

JockandRita said:


> TDG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear :!:
> I hate to raise it again but that's not what your avatar says 8O :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn. Oh dear *TDG*, you've obviously not got a lot going on in your life right now. :signsigh: :signsigh: :signsigh:
> 
> Jock. :wink:
Click to expand...

Oh, I didn't think it showed that clearly :wink:


----------



## Zebedee

delboy0127 said:


> Ps If you bend the arms new blades when fitted will not work correctly. And obviously always use screen wash and not a dash of washing up liquid.


So what would you have recommended for me Del? :?

Van only a couple of weeks old and one of the arms obviously twisted out of true, as described earlier.

It was either bend the arm back to where it should be or get a new wiper arm. Couldn't be bothered with the latter, and 8 months on the wipers are working perfectly. :roll:

Dave


----------



## djjsss

As has already been said, although cleaning will help, only new blades will cure the problem.

We run a fleet of Bippas and the first thing we do is take the factory blades off (which judder from new) and fit Champion.

Also it will be much cheaper to go to your local Motor Factor than buy them from any well known high street outlets.

Regards

Derek


----------



## bikemad99

If your vehicle is used in hot weather & frosty weather,ie all vehicles,wiper blades should be changed at least every service or once a year.
Reg.


----------



## DustyR

Well there is loads of advice there then, plenty to be going on with thanks to all who contributed.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Before applying Rainex or Halfreds less expensive home branded product clean the screen with Halfreds intensive glass cutter.
This will remove any road debris, grease sap dead lies etc and give a better job in the end.

Dave p


----------



## TDG

DustyR said:


> Well there is loads of advice there then, plenty to be going on with thanks to all who contributed.


As you may have noticed, ask 10 people and you get 9 different answers  and one you don't understand :lol:


----------



## ingram

Wilkinsons ( Wilco ) sell cheap blades and they work well. Trago Mills ( in Devon / Cornwall ) also sell blades cheap; 'Wipac' brand and they are good too. Wilco's largest size is 22" I think but Trago go at least to 24" We are looking at about £1 to £1.50 per blade depending on size. Last time I looked at the price of blades in Halfords I was so shocked!

I don't know if Wilco and Trago Mills sell those funny 'new thinking' blades that seem to be appearing on newer vehicles though.

Oh! The 'cork' idea previously mentioned also stops the blades sticking to the glass, of course, or freezing to it in the cold.

Harvey


----------



## randonneur

Just bought some RainX Anti-Fog in Intermarche for 4.95€


----------



## rotorywing

I used rainex for a while , works wonders on helicopter cockpit windows........but was not overly keen with it on the M/Home windscreen. I diluted some soda crystals in water and wiped the windscreen and blades with a soaked kitchen tissue the wiped the screen dry.............wallah, silent wipers, it removes the traffic film and the layers of polish that build up on the screen. Worked on my peugot as well !!!!!.

Martin


----------



## rayrecrok

TDG said:


> JockandRita said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....... I've done this for years since my early RAF days. No judders.....Cheers,
> Jock.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear :!:
> I hate to raise it again but that's not what your avatar says 8O :lol:
Click to expand...

Yes I always thought it was a bit quick, and I bet he stopped for a rest in the middle as well.. :lol: :lol: :lol: ...


----------



## raynipper

Rain-x works on a very sloping screen over 30 mph. It needs the airflow to dispel the rain drops. You can see the effect as soon as you speed up.

The worst thing for Rain-x is to follow too close to trucks and busses as they trow up muck and you end up having to use the wipers which eventually wipes the Rain-x off.

Ray.


----------



## teal

Tried most things which did not work, bought new ones job done.


----------



## TDG

teal said:


> Tried most things which did not work, bought new ones job done.


Yep!
No amount of snake oil will fix knackered blades :roll:


----------

